# Beak Trim



## mibblead (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi I'm wondering roughly how much it costs to get a tortoise beak trimmed? I'm going to be ringing around tomorrow to find out but wondered how much you guys have previously paid so I'm not completely shocked by the price tomorrow! I'm guessing it will depend on how bad it is will determine the cost? I'm in the UK if anyone can help me out with a rough price please!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sara G. (Apr 10, 2016)

Is the beak that badly overgrown? Poor baby!
Do you have pics?
I have, thankfully, never had to have a beak trimmed down on my tort or my two turtles but I imagine it's not going to be super cheap. But then again, I suppose it depends on your vet.


----------



## wellington (Apr 10, 2016)

If you post pics we can help with the length and if it really needs trimming. Sometimes if it's not overly long, feeding on a flat ruff rock or piece of tile will help to file it down


----------



## mibblead (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think it's that bad but I'm new to this I'd definitely say princess needs doing, not sure about George, I'll take some pics tomorrow as they're tucked up in bed haha 

I hasten to add they were given to me the way they are I've only had them just over a week so just wanting to be sure I'm doing all the right things for them x


----------



## wellington (Apr 10, 2016)

mibblead said:


> I don't think it's that bad but I'm new to this I'd definitely say princess needs doing, not sure about George, I'll take some pics tomorrow as they're tucked up in bed haha
> 
> I hasten to add they were given to me the way they are I've only had them just over a week so just wanting to be sure I'm doing all the right things for them x


Glad you care and want to do right for them. However, if we can save you some money from not having to take them to the vet, we'd like to do that for you


----------



## mibblead (Apr 10, 2016)

Aww that's great thank you  I'll get the kids off to school in the morning and take some pics once I'm home xx


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think it's that expensive but you may have a consultation fee to pay on top of the work. My herp vet uses a dremel tool but my tort hasn't had to have it done as he wore his beak down on cuttlebone and eating of slate etc. There is a guide to doing it yourself if you do a search but I'm a bit nervous about that in case I injure his neck while trying to keep his head out of his shell.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's that expensive but you may have a consultation fee to pay on top of the work. My herp vet uses a dremel tool but my tort hasn't had to have it done as he wore his beak down on cuttlebone and eating of slate etc. There is a guide to doing it yourself if you do a search but I'm a bit nervous about that in case I injure his neck while trying to keep his head out of his shell.


If you tip your tort so his head is lower than his tail you will find his head pops out. Just keep him that way


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you - a good ' Tip of the Day' - in more ways than one!!


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi I've taken some pictures I'll post them up now, i actually think princess is worse than I first thought now I've taken a picture and looked properly!


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

This is princess


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

This is George


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

I've bought a rough slate to feed them off now but think they need a good trim also


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's that expensive but you may have a consultation fee to pay on top of the work. My herp vet uses a dremel tool but my tort hasn't had to have it done as he wore his beak down on cuttlebone and eating of slate etc. There is a guide to doing it yourself if you do a search but I'm a bit nervous about that in case I injure his neck while trying to keep his head out of his shell.


Yes I'm much the same I'm too nervous to do it myself I'd rather a professional do it and then me try and keep on top of it if that makes sense, they have a cuttle bone in already, they were like this when I got them so I think they need doing what do you think? I'm still learning so all your help and advice is much appreciated x


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 11, 2016)

I would say yes they need a bit of a trim but I still consider myself a novice in the world of torts so see what the more experienced members say. They are lovely torts.


----------



## mibblead (Apr 11, 2016)

Aww thank you  i love them to pieces! I'll wait and see what others say before i rush in and make an appointment, i really appreciate you taking the time to reply x


----------



## annabell.the.sulcata (Apr 11, 2016)

I let annabell eat out of a flower pot holder because it naturally grinds it down is this wrong ?


Like this


----------

